# JUMPING!



## cynwagon (Sep 2, 2009)

I went through the forum and didn't quite find what I was looking for, if I missed something .... please let me know.

Weber is about 15 weeks now, yes a puppy! He's doing great so far, I think, sitting, learning the walking thing ... biting is still a problem, but jumping is just awful!

When he jumps we say "no jump" but he doesn't listen - we even correct him, but two seconds later he's at it again. One of the books suggested to grab his front paws and keep him up until he starts struggling, keep him like that for a few, then release ... but that hasn't worked either. Also trying to block him with your shoulder or hand ...

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

we had the same problem with our 6 month old male. we tried the knee in the chest and that seemed to help. he now only jumps at you when he wants to greet you if he hasn't seen you for a while.
I still put my knee to his chest when he does but he is so stubborn that he doesn't mind. :-\


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Another strategy to stop the jumping is to turn your back to the dog when they jump. We've pretty much succeeded with this but Dexter still likes to jump on other people. Training other people is not in my repertoire.


----------



## cynwagon (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks for the tips! But I guess I forgot to mention, he's jumping up on the kitchen table, the couch, the bed ... is there a way to prevent that? I'll definitely try turning the back if he happens to jump on us!

We set up a baracade so he couldn't get in the TV room, he just runs and hurdles himself over it! Also we put up a baby gate to put him in the kitchen (when he's misbehaving instead of his crate) and little Spiderman climbed right over that too!


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Cynwagon, my pup is 18 months old now and jumping is still an issue - but at least not as much as it was, a few months ago. Turning away is a deterrent as is soft knee in chest. It is natural for them , as a way of greeting. but can be nipped in the bud if you work at it I'm sure.


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

HI AFTER READING SOME OF THE POSTS ABOUT OLDER VIZSLA AND WHAT TO EXPECT I BROUGHT A PLANT SPRAY BOTTLE.WHEN THEY JUMP SCRATCH SNIFF ETC BASICALLY DO SOMETHING YOU DON T WANT THEM TO BE DOING AND 'NO' JUST AIN'T GETTIN THROUGH A COUPLE OF QUICK SQUIRTS OF WATER SOON GETS THEIR ATTENTION AND STOPS THEM IN THEIR TRACKS. IT S WORKIN ON PURDEY WHO'S 18WKS .
GOOD LUCK


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

jumping was a huge problem for us too. 

we could manage the jumping on counters and the family b/c we all had the same approach to correcting the (mis)behaviour. however, the issue was when rio (1yr male) would jump on strangers off leash at a dog-park where we had less control and his jumping (and nipping) was sporadic and more difficult to manage.

let me preface the next suggestion by stating that rio is a family pet first and foremost. we had to do something about his jumping and nipping and we tried a different approach - we sent him for field training for 2 weeks. we did the obedience classes, socializing, even extensive viewings of the dog whisperer and nothing was working consistently. when we got rio back from field training he was a different dog. 

my theory and justification for this approach was to develop his natural instincts - his nose, retrieving, pointing etc. I felt that his nipping and jumping was displaced energy. now that he knows what his job is (finind game) he's much easier to control. the field training also cured his pulling on the leash when we walk.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

treetops1974 - Can I ask where you sent your dog and what it cost?

Thanks


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi Lisa,

Not sure where you live - we are in Brampton (a burb of Toronto) and we sent Rio to Pointblank Dogs ... run by a committed and wonderful woman named Liz Outram and co. They are just west of Peterborough, Ontario.

Check them out at http://www.pointblankdogs.com/


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks treetops

I just moved from Brampton to Newmarket. I've met Liz briefly at a dog trial last year. 

How did you do (and how did your V do) with two weeks away from your V?


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Our puppy class instructor favors the method of turning your back and ignoring them when you don't want them to jump. But to help them learn to distinguish when it's okay to greet you by jumping (e.g., if you don't mind being greeted enthusiastically at times), she suggested you give the same signal to the dog each time the jumping is welcome (e.g., a hand sign like patting your chest with both hands). The theory is the dog will eventually learn that unless they see that hand signal, they won't get anywhere by jumping up.

P.S. whoops, after all that, just saw you were talking about jumping on furniture. Do a search on the forums for "counter surfing" and you'll find some good suggestions. All we've done so far (that seems to actually help) is to push her off using a hand on her chest without saying anything (or just the word "no"). Sometimes I'll follow that up by blocking the forbidden area with my body so she can't try again. That does seem to discourage her for a while.


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

Mine is 6 mths now and he never really jumps at me but always at others. As everyone has a different way of dealing with it there is no consistencty so I seem to be fighting a losing battle.
Peterborough, Brampton, Newmarket, is it any wonder i keep thinking you are all in the UK???


----------



## Lisa (Feb 18, 2009)

Yes Jas - They were not very original when finding names for Canada's towns and cities.


----------



## winpenny007 (Jul 15, 2009)

when your dog jumps up - hold his feet, don't hurt him/her but just hold them - while holding them simply ignore her/him and carry out a conversation with someone in the room - keep holding for two minutes - they will try get away dont let them - after a week or two of doing this constantly they will associate this two minute tirade and think twice.

cheers.


----------

